# Colorado Rainbow 50th anniversary



## thechad76 (Mar 11, 2022)

im planning a motorcycle trip from Vancouver canada to the 50th anniversary Rainbow, mid june to mid july. any other west coast folks doing the trip ?


----------



## AlexKnoch (Mar 11, 2022)

Not west coast but I'll be hitchhiking from Wisconsin. Can't wait!


----------



## mellowedout (Mar 14, 2022)

Homebased right now in Bham, but I may be out that way by then.

Used to hitch and hop, but I've been wanting to rubbertramp...


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 17, 2022)

I'm heading to Washington state in July so I'll probably stop by for this.


----------



## AlexKnoch (Mar 18, 2022)

Matt Derrick said:


> I'm heading to Washington state in July so I'll probably stop by for this.


Are you going to Washington for the Jamboree?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 19, 2022)

AlexKnoch said:


> Are you going to Washington for the Jamboree?


We have not announced it officially but it looks like the jamboree will likely be in the Pacific Northwest in early August


----------



## WestOfSunset (Jun 17, 2022)

Matt Derrick said:


> We have not announced it officially but it looks like the jamboree will likely be in the Pacific Northwest in early August


Well that's perfect because I have to be in the PNW right at that time


----------

